# Pangasius Catfish



## Ollie_T (Sep 19, 2006)

Please confirm the worst, LFS guaranteed it only gets to 14" after i questioned them on it and that it's the other sub-species that get to 3 foot plus, further research shows me otherwise but wanna know what you lot think so can sort it out a proper home if it does become a monster...

Saw a similar thread but the pics were no longer up on it so couldnt compare.










Sorry about the pic quality etc.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

There's one species of pangy that gets to 9', most get at least 3'. That cute lil' thing in your tank is gonna end up eating (not maliciously) everything else in there. When large, if they get spooked thay have been known to break through tanks because of their skittishness. They can hardly see - only really tell the differnce between night and day. But for now you have a great little catfish!


----------



## Ollie_T (Sep 19, 2006)

Thought as much cheers!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

how big is your tank mate lol?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

The 9" species doesn't exist. The species in question was thought to average 9-10" but given the correct diet and right sized tank will hit 2 foot easily.

Best start looking for a new home for him now. Big home as they need company of the same species.


----------



## Ollie_T (Sep 19, 2006)

In a 4x2x2 tank at the moment and is 2 of them in there.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

You getting rid or getting a bigger thank?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Needs at least an 8footer really. Ideally bigger, much bigger. 10foot plus and at least 3 foot wide, and 3 deep


----------



## Ollie_T (Sep 19, 2006)

They're the other half's so shall see what she wants to do. Dont have the room for a ten footer, as much as i'd love one! so not really any other option.


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

I have two of these guys, they came with the tank i bought and where about 4'' when i got them and they are now 10'' and 9'' but the growth does seem to be slowing down, they are very skittish and you have to work very slowly around them as when startled they will swim madly around the tank hitting anything in there path but if they do injure themselvs they seem to health very quickly.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

My brother had a pangasius sutchi that was 18", it was in a 6'x3'x2' and if it got startled it used to go full belt into the end of the tank and bust its nose. I think the full size for that species is 3'


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

when it gets bigger you could just eat it, tesco sell's it as freshwater river cobbler


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

i have one of these, he will be eventually going into a much bigger tank....emphasis on the big there... but his growth rate is very slow... we have had him about a year and tbh, he has barely grown which is ace for now the longer he takes the better new home he will get but.... what are peoples experiences with growth rates.... ours is skittish too but he is more used to me and the oh and is quite settled and freindly but we have a well planted tank with a few dark patches so he can chill quite nicely! (might i add we bought ours when we were a little more newbish but we fell in love and bought him and was told he was full sized... we knew this was definatly not the case but we went ahead knwoing a majour tank upgrade woudl happen but i felt sorry for anyone who was more newbish tan us buying one if they were given the smae advice!!!)


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Sometimes fish get stunted, I have a silver shark thats meant to grow to 15" and its stopped growing at about 3"


----------

